# Reptile carpet?-please comment



## =)Al=) (Feb 3, 2008)

hi i am getting some loepard geckos soon and was thinking of using reptile carpet as a substrate can any one recomend it?does any one have any pics of the colours it comes it?how do you clean it?and finally,is it a good substrate for leopard geckos? many thanks Al:notworthy:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I use it in 2 leo vivs. I think its really good. You can just wash it in the washing machine but I wouldnt do it with any other clothes lol.


----------



## gekox (Feb 8, 2008)

Catherine, how often you wash yours? Is it easy for everyday cleaning?

I'm thinking about changing my substrate to repti carpet and I don't want to you just kitchen towels


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

I used to have it but changed to vinyl, I wouldn't use the stuff anymore to be honest. My leos kept catching their toes on it - and their teeth when they would chase crickets. They were quite young at the time so that was probably just a case of bad aim, but it used to freak me out so much watching them try to pull their face away from it! So, repti carpet didn't last very long at all for me lol.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i have still got it in three of my vivs! you can get it in green, black, and blue and another colour i think? i love it!! my leos are fine on it too, no probs (except my blind gecko who keeps rubbing his absess on it which makes it worse, only downside)


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

repti-carpet - i found that it stinks after a few days, the leos toes get caught, and it also shrinks in the wash.

plus you pay far too much considering it is a thin peice of felt/material - not even proper carpet!

I use vinyl tiles - they dont smell and are easily cleaned!: victory:


Oh yeah and if you have a calci dish in there the white stuff gets all over it and looks scruffy - my OCD doesnt agree with the stuff LOL:crazy:


----------



## claireandgeorge (Jul 27, 2008)

do your tiles have the adhesive on the bottom? I had the carpet and had the same trouble with the toes and teeth getting caught and thought about tiles, but I was worried about the adhesive and possibility of fumes? just wondered if it was a crazy worry?!


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

claireandgeorge said:


> do your tiles have the adhesive on the bottom? I had the carpet and had the same trouble with the toes and teeth getting caught and thought about tiles, but I was worried about the adhesive and possibility of fumes? just wondered if it was a crazy worry?!


 
WTF youve comment on a post over 2 years old :S :bash:


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

arnie23 said:


> WTF youve comment on a post over 2 years old :S :bash:


and?? could be a valid question! at least someone is reading through the archives reading up on there animals care 

can i suggest you stop moaning for once? :2thumb:


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Simonclarke2000 said:


> and?? could be a valid question! at least someone is reading through the archives reading up on there animals care
> 
> can i suggest you stop moaning for once? :2thumb:


 
bringing up dead threads will just make the new ones go to the bottom of the page and will not allow others to help them if you get what i mean


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

thats true but with so many people posting in here things always get knocked down.. i think its good that people look at old threads and ask questions on them... if they started a new thread someone would probably go and post the old one and tell them to read that... catch 22 situation if you ask me!:lol2:


----------



## claireandgeorge (Jul 27, 2008)

yea I always get people whinging at me for starting a new thread on something that has been covered so now I just search for what i'm looking for and hopefully get any help I need. Didn't mean to aggrivate anyone.


----------



## Zober (Aug 24, 2010)

I use ZooMed Reptile carpet which is smoother so they don't get their feet caught in it, I had a look around other forums before getting it and the Zoomed one looked the best... Very happy with it :2thumb:


----------



## Amelia1 (Jun 11, 2011)

arnie23 said:


> bringing up dead threads will just make the new ones go to the bottom of the page and will not allow others to help them if you get what i mean


Oh well, i wanted to know :blush:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

the downside to reptile carpet for me is the size, you can get up to 48 inch long but the width is always at most about 12- 15 inch, this means if you have a viv thats over that 15 wide your knackered


----------



## vonbisto (Sep 27, 2010)

The zoo med stuff is great , simple


----------

